# "american" golden retriever in Europe



## Nord (Apr 10, 2018)

Dear members of the forum, 
I am looking for some assistance in American/English retriever issue. Until recently, I wasn't aware of the differences and was sure that it is just a matter of a colour. After reading some articles (e.g. https://www.goldendoodledandies.com/american-vs-english-creme-golden-retriever/, https://retrieverman.net/tag/dark-golden-retriever/) it seems that it is much more complex. The American one (dark, I guess, a bit taller and slimmer, like one on the pictures ) looks like a perfect dog for me. Unfortunately it seems that this type is a very rare find in Europe. Anyone knows of any Eu based breeder of this specific type and would be willing to recommend one? Or maybe there is no other option than to go to Canada or the US to get one? 

Thank you.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

Dear Nord, welcome to the form, there is nothing such as American/English golden retriever, there are working/hunting and show lines, the color is just a matter of shade, it seems that some breeders in the US market their light color golden as English Creme to increase the selling price of the puppies. you should be careful with breeder who market their litters based on color, the most important thing is that health wise they are fine, they need to pass the eye, heart, hips and elbows if i remember correctly. there are lots of discussion and information available in this form with regards to the difference between "American and English" golden. 

from this form i learned that if you want a light color golden you can get them from CANADA, and to tell you the truth i don't think its fair for the puppy to take him on this long flight unless you are allowed to have him with you in the plane and not in the cargo, 

I don't know where are you from but here in Bahrain we get most of the dogs from Europe, i think its eastern Europe, and from what i have seen so far the light colored golden unfortunately are not very healthy, while the rest or the darker are slightly healthier. 

I am sure more experienced members will give you great advises  but i guess its night time in the states and they must be in dreamland  

best regards


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Nord, Welcome to the forum. There are many Golden Retriever lovers here on the forum, and we try our best to kindly educate. So here goes! All Golden Retrievers and are just Golden Retrievers no matter what color they are. The only thing that makes an American Golden, American is that it was born in the United States. Goldens in America tend to be groomed and stacked slightly differently at shows, but they are still the same breed as those born in Europe. All Golden Retrievers descend from the originals in Scotland in the mid-late 1800s. Sources such as the doodle website you mentioned are not credible sources of information. Doodle breeders are not reputable and they are after your money. They do not love Golden Retriever breed and do not care to see the breed continually improve and strive toward the breed standard, which is essentially the same in the United States and Europe. Also, there are many, many darker colored Goldens in Europe. You can even have several different shades of gold in one litter. Color does not dictate where the dog was bred, although the medium to dark shades of gold are more common in the US and lighter colors are more common in Europe, all shades exist in both places. I would also urge you not to get a Golden based on its color. Search for a breeder that adheres to the parent club (Golden Retriever Club of America here in the US, The Golden Retriever Club in the UK, etc.) code of ethics and make sure that the breeder places great emphasis on the health of the dogs they produce. At a minimum in the US, breeders should be getting clearances for Hips, Elbows, Eyes by Ophthalmologist, and Heart by Cardiologist. X-rays should be taken for hips and elbows and sent to the correct agency in your country. Here in the US, the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals is the primary agency that provides clearances for hips and elbows. PennHIP can also be used for hips. A well-bred Golden will do well in a show ring no matter where it was born. 

Here are some credible sources of information concerning Golden Retrievers and I hope have been helpful in answering your questions. The GRCA articles page has two articles relating to "English Cream" Golden Retrievers and debunks the myths surrounding them. Both websites have the same statements regarding doodles. 
https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/breed-history/
https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/articles/
https://thegoldenretrieverclub.co.uk/history-page/historigins/


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Your profile doesn't say where in Europe you are. 
I enjoy this particular breeder's dogs and have for many years. 
News


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't know where you are in Europe, but lighter-boned field-type golden retrievers are common in the UK (where I'm originally from), and coat colours vary from pale to quite dark. The "English creme" fad seems to be a North American thing.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I believe that the breed standard is slightly different in the UK vs the US, and so the dogs have a slightly different physical appearance because of that. With that being said, goldens can have a slightly different appearance whether they are from conformation lines or field/working lines. In field lines, dogs are also bred to do different jobs (ie, hunting, etc so their energy levels can be different), so that is often a focus taken into consideration as well when breeding. All in all, its the same breed and the different standards are more similar than they are unique. 

For what its worth, "English Creme" is not a breed subtype, and an "English Creme Retriever" is just a golden retriever. GRs in the UK do not all have a pale golden coat. You have to be careful when looking at some websites, especially here in the US, because a pale golden coat has gotten trendy, and breeders try to take advantage of that as a marketing ploy. As Prism has showed you, there are breeders in Europe whose dogs have a wide range of coat colors. 

Honestly, first and foremost, I would take temperament and health into consideration. You want a dog who is going to be a good fit for your home and lifestyle. You also want a dog that has the highest chance of being healthy. Reputable breeders will obtain health testing and also pay a lot of attention to their dogs temperaments, think about that when breeding, and generally are able to show off a dogs unique abilities in the form of some type of performance (conformation, agility, obedience, etc). After that, I would consider look, some people prefer a more field type look, others a more conformation look.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

You may want to consider joining the Facebook group "Working Golden Retrievers" and asking the people there. Its members are primarily from the UK and have field type goldens. They should be able to recommend some kennels for you.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Nord, there are breeders in Norway, Denmark and the UK that produce the kind of dog you're looking for. Look for breeders that are producing working field dogs and you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## moncap (Aug 25, 2021)

Nord said:


> Dear members of the forum,
> I am looking for some assistance in American/English retriever issue. Until recently, I wasn't aware of the differences and was sure that it is just a matter of a colour. After reading some articles (e.g. American vs English Creme Golden Retriever, Dark golden retriever – Natural History) it seems that it is much more complex. The American one (dark, I guess, a bit taller and slimmer, like one on the pictures ) looks like a perfect dog for me. Unfortunately it seems that this type is a very rare find in Europe. Anyone knows of any Eu based breeder of this specific type and would be willing to recommend one? Or maybe there is no other option than to go to Canada or the US to get one?
> 
> Thank you.



Hi! Did you find your american golden retriever at least? I’m from Mallorca (Spain) and I’ve been looking for an american golden retriever puppy for two years, so madly, and it’s impossible here. So, if you know someone or any breeder in Europe, I’m willing to fly or go whatever it’s necessary in order to get it. Please, I will be so grateful if you let me know. Thank you so much!


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

An American GR breeder, Yvonne Sargent of Crescent Goldens, recently moved to the Frankfurt area of Germany. I believe she will be breeding her bitch next year. Yvonne is a reputable, responsible breeder and has bred goldens who have been successful in breed, obedience and agility. If you google her kennel name, the website will come up, which has her contact information.


----------



## Americanogoldentrtriever (Aug 19, 2021)

[CYTAT="moncap, post: 7871615, członek: 216571"]
Cześć! Znalazłeś przynajmniej swojego amerykańskiego golden retrievera? Pochodzę z Majorki (Hiszpania) i od dwóch lat szukam amerykańskiego szczeniaka golden retrievera, tak szaleńczo, a tutaj to niemożliwe. Tak więc, jeśli znasz kogoś lub jakiegokolwiek hodowcę w Europie, jestem gotów latać lub jechać, co jest konieczne, aby to zdobyć. Proszę, będę bardzo wdzięczny za informację. Bardzo dziękuję!
[/CYTAT]


----------



## Americanogoldentrtriever (Aug 19, 2021)

Americanogoldentrtriever said:


> [CYTAT="moncap, stanowisko: 7871615, członek: 216571"]
> Cześć! Znalazłeś nasze rozwiązanie swojego golden retrievera? Pochodzę (Hiszpania i od dwóch lat) szukam firmy Majora golden retrievera, jestem tutaj, aby powstać. Tak więc, w przypadku posiadania kogoś, kto posiada cece, jestem gotów latać lub jechać, co jest konieczne, aby uzyskać płeć. Proszę, będę bardzo wdzięczny za informację. Bardzo dziękuję!
> [/CYTAT]
> [/CYTAT]
> Dzień dobry. Jestem amerykańskim hodowcą golden retrieverów


----------



## Americanogoldentrtriever (Aug 19, 2021)

Dzień dobry. Jestem amerykańskim hodowcą golden retrieverów


----------



## leamarlon (Sep 29, 2021)

moncap said:


> Hi! Did you find your american golden retriever at least? I’m from Mallorca (Spain) and I’ve been looking for an american golden retriever puppy for two years, so madly, and it’s impossible here. So, if you know someone or any breeder in Europe, I’m willing to fly or go whatever it’s necessary in order to get it. Please, I will be so grateful if you let me know. Thank you so much!





moncap said:


> Hi! Did you find your american golden retriever at least? I’m from Mallorca (Spain) and I’ve been looking for an american golden retriever puppy for two years, so madly, and it’s impossible here. So, if you know someone or any breeder in Europe, I’m willing to fly or go whatever it’s necessary in order to get it. Please, I will be so grateful if you let me know. Thank you so much!


Hey, there are so many american golden retriever breeders in Italy. I tried to get one from germany or austria but there are no breeders of the American type, so i got mine from a very good breeder in italy. Some of them also import to different countries. If you want, I can name you some good breeders


----------



## OnyxXTrinity (8 mo ago)

hi there! Sorry to jump on an old post, would you be able to give me information on the American line breeders in Italy that import? I’m in the Uk and have been looking for American line breeders but can’t seem to find any here unfortunately and can’t find any American breeders who will import .


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Royal Crest is in Italy- 
Yvonne Sargent (mentioned earlier) is no longer in Germany.


----------



## OnyxXTrinity (8 mo ago)

Yeah i messaged her page on Instagram a few weeks ago but haven’t had a reply - do you know the best way to contact?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sure there's an email on her website somewhere?


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

There are a couple of UK golden stud dogs that go back to US breeding, but those are several generations back. The show standard is slightly different in the US to the British/FCI one, mainly in size and colour description. The UK working bred dogs tend to be darker in colour but are not similar to the US dogs from the photos I have seen. Annef


----------

